# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  نتائج اغنية اليوم السابعة المسا

## ابن الاردن

سيتم اليوم الساعة السابعة من مسا اليوم عرض نتائج ( اغنية اليوم ) 
على الراغبين بالتصويت الدخول الى موضوع اغنية اليوم والتصويت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابن الاردن

[rainbow]صوتوا بسرعه للاغنيه الاجمل[/rainbow]

----------

